# Telmatochromis burgeoni



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)

I come from Belgrade. My name is Zoran. It is my ciklidy Telmatochromis Burgeoni.


----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Very nice photo's ! And very nice fish...

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## superfly4477 (Feb 9, 2009)

beautiful fish


----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)

No 1 said:


>


----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)

ok,thank you.


----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I really like the 4th pic of the third post ... the shot with the four julies ... very cool looking.


----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Telmatochromis burgeoni-Belgrade


----------



## No 1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this thread back. Missed it the first time around. Very nice pics. :thumb:


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful fishes :drooling: .

Too bad you're not in the US as I'm in the market for some of these guys.


----------

